# DIY run?



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, has anyone made their own run?

I plan to do this as soon as I figure out a way of getting 2.4m lengths of wood home from Wickes in a Fiesta 

I just wondered what was the best (ie non-toxic) treatment to use to stop it rotting? It will get folded and put in the shed for winter but obviously there's still the rain in summer.

Or is it best to avoid treatments altogether?

Thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i made my own, i used sawn treated timber (its already treated, and is soaked right through the grain in it) and then treated it in an animal safe wood stain


----------



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for that, which make of wood stain did you use? On the ones I've looked at so far, it hasn't specified if they were pet safe or not


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I made my own run but I made a permanent one thats mainly made of metal (used to be two of the rabbit runs you can buy on zooplus). The wood I used is untreated, can't remember the size of it now but its chunky stuff. Its staked a foot into the ground to stop anything trying to move it.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

haha, that ornament made me spit out my tea!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> haha, that ornament made me spit out my tea!!!!


 I love it, couldn't resist buying it when we saw it.


----------



## hopperholidays (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have a local builders merchants they will often deliver for free or a small charge. One of the cuprinol stains is okay for pets (has a note on the tin)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use Focus DIY's own fence guard and mine are ok 
A couple of pointers for DIY runs. Make sure the mesh is on the inside of the run, and the mesh will need to be galvernised not just chicken wire(they can bite thru it!) If you can get thin strips of wood to lay over the mesh on the inside then thats even better  
I get my wood from ridgeons and they cut it into lengths I can fit in my car! I found out I could fit 2.4m in my focus, from the back corner of the boot to the other corner touching the windscreen! I didnt realise what length it was til I got it to the car  I thought it was just 2m!

*Heidi*


----------

